# Expat communities in the Cadiz and Almeria regions.



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move to Andalucia next April.It will either be the Puerto de Santa Maria area of Cadiz or the Roquetas de Mar/Aguadulce area of Almeria.I have spent the last six years living in Lanzarote and while not fluent,I can speak Castellano comfortably.

My question is this....

Are there established English speaking expat communities in these areas? 

Thank you.

k


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you Leper.Could you be more specific? Would the number be in dozens or hundreds.Are there well established meeting places?

Just for information,I am retired.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

In most of Costa Almeria there are expats/Spanish roughly 50/50


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you Leper.That is most helpful.

Regards

k


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Sorry for being so vague Kevin. I have lived in Mojacar Playa in Costa Almeria and I know Roquetas and Aguadulce just to visit. I dont know in thousands how many English speaking expats there are in Roquetas and Aguadulce. But, off season there are about 2000 English speaking expats in Mojacar Playa. In high season obviously this number would swell.

Roquetas is probably more established being nearer Almeria Airport. But, I recommend Mojacar Playa for the following reasons:-
1. It is low rise and has not made the mistakes of equivalents elsewhere in Spain, especially Costa del Sol.
2. It is a resort all year round although quiet from September to mid June.
3. Many of the UK and Irish expats there will inform you that they sold up from elsewhere in Spain,
4. Access is through Almeria, Alicante, Murcia airports.
5. Rental and purchased property is cheaper.
6. Mojacar Playa is up and coming getting better by the month, walks are on the level unless you go into the hinterland.
7. There is a genuine Spanish feel in the neighbouring villages.
8. We own an apartment there and therefore I am biased.


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Leper.Mojacar Playa wasn't on my initial itinerary for October.....but it is now.

Regards

k


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Kevin, I dont know whether you are looking for employment or not. If you are looking for employment mainland Spain might not be your first choice. However, if you are retired or not looking for employment perhaps Spain is your oyster?


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am indeed retired Leper and have spent the last five years living in Lanzarote......but I feel the time has come to explore the possibility of living on the Peninsula.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Well Kevin, I have no doubt you will enjoy your stays in mainland Spain also. You will have an enjoyable time exploring and eking out places you never dreamed of. Keep an open mind and your knowledge of the Spanish language will stand to you. If you have any specific questions, dont be shy to ask.


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Leper.Really appreciate it.

k


----------



## peejay41 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Expat communities in Cadiz and Almeria regions*



kevin2007 said:


> I am indeed retired Leper and have spent the last five years living in Lanzarote......but I feel the time has come to explore the possibility of living on the Peninsula.


Hello Kevin

I live in the Cadiz region and there are said to be 1300 registered English-speaking people here, mainly in the following towns: Puerto de Sta. Maria, Jerez, Chiclana, Conil and Vejer. There are established groups that meet regularly, eg. art classes, Zumba, dance classes, readers' groups. There are two large women's groups that meet once monthly for invited talkers, trips around the area and they have subgroups of gardening clubs, bridge schools. Other groups exist to raise money for charities covering dogs, cats, CARITAS, Cancer and Age Concern. 

There is also a Chiclana foreign residents group with its own website. 

A forum exists for people in this area so please p.m. me if you want more information. It's low key for the foreign population, many of whom integrate into Spanish way of life as it is an area popular with Spanish tourists from the North. 

It can be very very windy (Levante) here at various times, which can drive everyone nuts. Find out as much as you can by visiting for a while before you make the leap to pastures new.


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sound advice.Thank you for your help peejay.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Fletch in France.


Buenos Tardes. Bought a place in Aquadulce in 1985. Never been to Spain before the purchase. Absolutely wonderful. Kept the place for sixteen years for family holidays and an idea of eventual retirement. Unfortunately, in the following ten years or so, the building boom took off in Spain. When we bought the place we knew that Aquadulce was going to be developed. It started off O.K. , but then the 'property mafia' moved in. On the town plans there was no mention of the four storey brick block that was erected at right angles to our house. That meant that the sun was removed from our pool at about four o'clock in the afternoon. After much soul searching and discussion with the family, we all decided that, " what's the point of having a house in Spain , when you cannot use the pool all day and evening long ?" We put the house on the market, fully furnished, and sold it it, sadly, within two days.

Apart from that Aquadulce is a great place to live, easy access to Almeria, airports etc. Best of luck. Fletch in France.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kevin2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

...and for a profit I hope. Aquadulce sounds charming.

Thanks Stewart.


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

peejay41 said:


> Hello Kevin
> 
> I live in the Cadiz region and there are said to be 1300 registered English-speaking people here, mainly in the following towns: Puerto de Sta. Maria, Jerez, Chiclana, Conil and Vejer. There are established groups that meet regularly, eg. art classes, Zumba, dance classes, readers' groups. There are two large women's groups that meet once monthly for invited talkers, trips around the area and they have subgroups of gardening clubs, bridge schools. Other groups exist to raise money for charities covering dogs, cats, CARITAS, Cancer and Age Concern.
> 
> ...



peejay41.....i tried to PM you but no luck......you may not have enough postings to qualify!!

I would be grateful if you would supply the link to the Chiclana website/forum.

Thank you


----------



## peejay41 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Neddie. I think you're right - I'm too new for p.m's, also for posting URLs, maybe even for sending you a p.m.

Have a Google for Chiclana forum, also for more information in the local Chiclana Foreign Residents Association, ChiFRA, where you can get an idea of some of the problems expats have encountered with property here (illegalities, no chance of electricity supply, no water). 

We have been here 10 years and feel very settled. English speaking is not widespread here so learning Spanish is a must. Having said that, there is a big push now for English being taught to children and adults to improve their future employment prospects.


----------

